# New Photo Charms... Tell me what you think???



## charmingexpressions (Feb 11, 2004)

Just wanted to give everyone a chance to see our new photo charms! We are a Portrait Photography & Photo Jewelry Business. Would love for you to see our NEW ideas... 

www.CharmingExpressions.com 

*We offer wholesale to photographers.*


----------



## wwjoeld (Feb 11, 2004)

post it once, not ten times


i hate spammers


----------



## charmingexpressions (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry if I offended you, just trying to get the word out...


----------



## Luminosity (May 17, 2004)

They've only posted the site once  :scratch: 

Unless you're warning them not to post in multitudes ....?


----------



## Chase (May 17, 2004)

The repeated posts were deleted


----------



## Luminosity (May 18, 2004)

Ahhh , shoulda realized ....


----------

